# Skinny chicks?



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

I can feel the sharp breast bone on all three of my 5 week old chicks. I feed them medicated chick starter and for the last week I've been letting them out every morning in our big movable dog kennel to forage. I don't give them many treats (a bit of yogurt, maybe some kale or watermelon, oatmeal and a scratch blend I made myself from the organic bulk store). The breeder I got these girl from feeds hers a chicken mash three times a day mixed up of so many things. This is on top of their food (which is the same thing I'm feeding). Her chicks seem
Huge compared to mine. All mine are acting healthy and normal (except the marans-he's developed a little sneeze). How can I tell
If they are too thin? I will post a couple pics.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Sounds like she is overfeeding hers a good bit. A young chick will naturally feel skinny because they haven't developed their breast muscle yet. If yours is getting exercise and foraging, they are going to be more lean anyway.

Here's an example of what I mean....here are two birds of the same age, from the same source, of the same breed. One is confined to a pen/run and fed free choice high protein feed and fermented mixed whole grains. The others are free ranged and fed once a day on fermented layer ration.

Chick #1...2 mo. old Delaware...fed on 20% pellets and fermented whole grains after finishing up medicated chick starter. Confined to a pen/run/paddock. He is putting on too much weight and too soon, so his bones will be under strain and his organs will also. He looks ready for the broiling pan....










Chicks #2...Free ranged from 2 wks, fed once a day on simple fermented layer mash.










Fatter is not always better in young birds and you will feel their breast bones for a while until they mature and develop breast muscles. If the sharp breast bone is accompanied by dull, dirty, messy feathering and a dull eye, low activity levels, and messy butts, then I'd start to worry.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info Bee. I'm not so worried anymore. I'm really interested in this fermented feed thing I've been hearing about. Can you tell me which section and thread you posted about it in again please?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I think it's in the feed section and someone else started the thread, so it's not mine but I contributed info there.  Can't be too buried, that section doesn't see a whole lot of posts.


----------

